# Deputy Marshal Derek Hotsinpiller



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Marshal Derek Hotsinpiller

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*United States Department of Justice - Marshals Service
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Wednesday, February 16, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 24
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, February 16, 2011
*Incident Location:* West Virginia
*Weapon Used:* Shotgun
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Deputy Marshal Derek Hotsinpiller was shot and killed while serving a warrant with two other deputy marshals and members of the West Virginia State Police in Elkins, West Virginia. The suspect named on the warrant was wanted for possession with intent to distribute cocaine.

Upon making entry the deputies were fired upon by the suspect who was armed with a shotgun. All three deputies were struck by the blast and returned fire, killing the suspect. Deputy Hotsinpiller sustained a fatal wound to the neck.

Deputy Marshal Hotsinpiller had served with the United States Marshals Service for just over one year. He is survived by his brother, who serves as a police officer in West Virginia.

Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Justice - Marshals Service
Office of the Director
2604 Jefferson Davis Highway
Alexandria, VA 22301

Phone: (202) 307-9065

_*Please contact the United States Department of Justice - Marshals Service for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Marshal Hotsinpiller.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Deputy Marshal Hotsinpiller


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP
At any age it is tragic, but 24 is way too young.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Deputy U.S .marshal, suspect killed in West Virginia javascript:void(0); *

Tampabay.com - ‎21 minutes ago‎
Deputy US Marshal Derek Hotsinpiller, 24, was killed and two others were wounded Wednesday when a drug suspect opened fire on them with a shotgun and then was shot dead. 

Video: Deputy US Marshal, Suspect Killed in W. Va. The Associated Press

Deputy US marshal, suspect killed in W.Va. abc11.com


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

RIP brother


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy Marshal


----------

